# 1/2 violin



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Does anyone have a 1/2 violin for beginners that they want to sell. I have my 6 year old taking classes and she needs one. So if you have one and want to sell give me a call or text or pm me. 281-948-2404. Thanks


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

You can buy or rent to own from Fishborn's Violins on Spring Cypress rd very close to Hwy 249. As she gets older you can trade up to larger size free. My son plays viola. Great, friendly people that take great care of their customers. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks will go check em out.


----------

